# Looking for a nice reasonably priced dovetail marker



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello all,

I am currently using a DT marker I made myself from Paul Sellers plan. It works "OK" but is not quite as tight as I would like since I made it myself from some maple, and also want something that looks nice to put in the Pekovich tool cabinet I am making. I was trying to find the Kell brass "Premium" marker that also has the square line built in, but seems to be unavailable or backordered everywhere I look. I like the idea of the Sterling one, but a bit more that I want to spend for a marker. I like the idea of just having one that has 2 angles, and a built in saddle marker. Veritas had a set of 3, but again would like one nice one to put in the new tool cabinet I am making. Any other ideas maybe I am missing?

Thanks!


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

I made a set out of brass angle nearly a dozen years ago, and am still using them (a lot) ...










There is information how to make these on my website: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Dovetailmarkersinbrass.html

Hacksaw, sandpaper, and patience.

Or you could make an infilled one …










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)

I have an older Leigh D4 with all the bits for sale $400 plus shipping. It's liste somewhere on here or just send me a message.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

What's not "nice" about the Veritas marker?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I made a set out of brass angle nearly a dozen years ago, and am still using them (a lot) ...
> 
> There is information how to make these on my website: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Dovetailmarkersinbrass.html
> 
> ...


Very nice! I have seen them on your site before, but to be honest its kind of intimidating to me. I don't know, maybe I should just give it a try if I can find some angle brass. Question though, why did you angle the sides vs say the way the Sterling model comes up square?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> What s not "nice" about the Veritas marker?
> 
> - Robert


think you misunderstood my post. I would prefer to have 1 single marker that has the DT angles AND the square, preferably wraparound to avoid alignment issues, similar to the Kell. I am trying to pare down my tools to core set that will fit in this new tool cabinet. Not saying the set from Veritas isn't nice.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

SMP, the angles were simply a product of the sanding process. To maintain the coplanarity of the sides to the top, they were sanded together.










This was the hardest part of the making: to ensure all angles were accurate - the top square and the dovetails at the desired ratio on both sides. Patience gets you there.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.katzmoseswoodworking.com/new-products/new-61-clear-urethane-katz-moses-magnetic-dovetail-jig-and-90-degree-crosscut-guide










This should work for you


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> This should work for you
> 
> - waho6o9


I thought about suggesting a guide, but figured it would just start an argument about whether guides are cheating.

Besides the Moses product, Highland sells the David Barron design: https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/david-barron-magnetic-dovetail-saw-guide.aspx


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I bought the cheap marking guide so I can learn to cut them like a man. Once that's done I plan on cheating with the guide from then on. ;-)

Who knows maybe I'll even go for a router jig one day but I doubt it. All it will do is let me screw wood up faster.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> This should work for you
> 
> - waho6o9
> 
> ...


I actually learned how with a Veritas magnetic guide, but trying to just do them completely by hand the old fashioned way now. Taking off the training wheels so to speak. But it did give me some confidence the first few boxes I made. Actually going to sell it on CL soon.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd second the Katz Moses gauge as being very accurate, and it offers choices of angles, and the square is a portable saddle. Bang for buck with that thing. If you don't want/need the magnets, you can ignore them, but if your eyes are getting old, or even young you had trouble staying on the line, the correct side of the line, or sawing straight, you will almost instantly cut some fresh DTs.

Just to mark with, the magnets don't even come into play, but the variety of angles, and that straight line are dead nutz, CNC perfection.

Plus that weird shape it's close to impossible to loose.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't use a dt marker. 
I have small sliding bevel I bought from Lee Valley tools. 
I probably should I could see how cutting at the same angle would help to get better over time.
I'm always messing with different angles.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> What s not "nice" about the Veritas marker?
> 
> - Robert
> 
> ...


Why won't these work?


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

The Kell is not wrap around …










The Veritas marker (as my brass markers) is …










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> What s not "nice" about the Veritas marker?
> 
> - Robert
> 
> ...


Ah, didn't see those at my local wood/hw store. They only have a set of different ones. I try to buy locally when possible or at least support the "little guy" if priced reasonably. I guess the Katz Moses fits into that. Didn't think about just using it for marking d'oh! Hmm ok well i guess my 3 options are make my own via Derek's page, order the veritas online or the Katz Moses. Ok, guess i have to see if the metal stire has brass angle. Thanks all! Very helpful.


----------

